# Going with a Honda



## roadbum

After junking out my 2004 MTD snow blower and all the crap I went through with it (friction plate drive) I decided to go with a Honda HS928WA because of the Hydrostatic drive. I also looked at a Husqvarna 1830 HV, and an Ariens deluxe 28. I liked the Ariens because of the Briggs and Stratton engine, however I saw the friction plate drive as the inherent weak point. I know a lot of you guys have machines with them and like them, but to me it's a crude way to transfer power considering the kind of work a snow blower is required to do. Sorry, but I calls 'em as I sees 'em! The Husqvarna intrigued me due to it's chain/clutch drive, but I was leery of the Snow King engine built in China by LCT. In doing my research, I thought they went to great lengths to hide the fact that these engines were made in China. I went with the Honda because I've had good experience with Honda products (motorcycles) and I know people who have had exceptional luck with their engines. However in the end, it was Honda quality combined with the Hydrostatic drive that sold me, maybe in the end I'll regret it, but for now it will be the Honda. I have a driveway that's over a tenth of a mile long on a steep slope, it usually takes four or five passes to clear just the drive part. At the bottom, the drive is around thirty feet wide, and fills up fast with packed snow thrown into it by state highway trucks. I used to plow with a full sized tractor, but I quickly determined a snow blower was the most efficient, it really takes a lot out of a machine so here's hoping the Honda will hold up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

honda makes some good products and some fantastic engines. post some pic's and write a review when you get it


----------



## bwdbrn1

Sounds like you've done your homework for sure. I don't think you'll be disappointed with your decision at all.

We'll look forward to your review of your new Honda as you begin to use it.


----------



## 69ariens

Did you go with wheels or traca?


----------



## HCBPH

Congrats on the blower, sounds like you did 'due dilligence' in making your decision.
Once you have a chance to test it out, please let us know how it works out. We're always interested in how machines work for people, both good and bad.


----------



## [email protected]

69ariens said:


> Did you go with wheels or traca?


Ths HS928WA is a wheel model....the "W" means wheel.

The most current version includes a light, individual throttle and choke controls, taller handlebars, improved GX engine, improved skid shoes, single-part wheel, improved low pressure tires and a standard anti-icing kit


----------



## JRHAWK9

Congrats! I've heard Honda builts decent blowers and we all know they build a heck of an engine!
When I was trying to decide between the friction plate Pro 32 and hydrostatic Pro 32 nobody could answer my question of whether or not the hydrostatic required more power to operate. I knew the friction plate design was a tried and true design and seemed to be a pretty efficient way of powering the wheels. I just didn't know if hydrostatic was as efficient. I preferred to have most of the available power go to throwing the snow and not to powering the wheels. Plus, not knowing what pressures the hydro runs at I didn't know if I would ever run into a situation where the level of traction/power needed exceeded that of which the hydro was capable of providing. I ended up deciding on the friction plate model.


----------



## smitty

I have a Honda HS928WAS and I absolutely love it. It is 3 years old. I had the opportunity to use a new CUB CADET 28" - sorry I don't know the model no. Long story short, the Briggs engine runs pretty good but the throwing power is lacking. The Honda throws at least twice as far as the Cub. The Hydrostatic transmission on the Honda is superior to the Cub. Going forward to reverse is just a pull of the transmission handle. Being a wheel model it turns on a dime. Paid a premium for the Honda snowblower but if it lasts as long as my Honda Harmony - 21 years old and running strong and my Honda push mower -18 years old, it is a great value. By the way my HS928 has electric start. Skip that option because it starts easily without it.


----------



## Freezn

Congrats. Great choice. The Honda HS928W is a fantastic snowblower. Perfect blend of refined enginering and brute force. Your neighbors will be jealous when they see that machine firing a steady stream of 40ft rooster tails. I love my Red-Head fleet.


----------



## EarthWindandFire

Roadbum, I just bought the same unit as you. I saw no need for the tracks or the starter. My Honda starts on the first pull without using the choke and throttle set on idle. The Honda HS928WA is the best value among the available Honda's. The extra 400 dollars for the tracks and plug-in starter are a waste for the average user. The starter would be helpful if I were 60 years old or older.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

roadbum said:


> After junking out my 2004 MTD snow blower and all the crap I went through with it (friction plate drive) I decided to go with a Honda HS928WA because of the Hydrostatic drive. I also looked at a Husqvarna 1830 HV, and an Ariens deluxe 28. I liked the Ariens because of the Briggs and Stratton engine, however I saw the friction plate drive as the inherent weak point. I know a lot of you guys have machines with them and like them, but to me it's a crude way to transfer power considering the kind of work a snow blower is required to do. Sorry, but I calls 'em as I sees 'em! The Husqvarna intrigued me due to it's chain/clutch drive, but I was leery of the Snow King engine built in China by LCT. In doing my research, I thought they went to great lengths to hide the fact that these engines were made in China. I went with the Honda because I've had good experience with Honda products (motorcycles) and I know people who have had exceptional luck with their engines. However in the end, it was Honda quality combined with the Hydrostatic drive that sold me, maybe in the end I'll regret it, but for now it will be the Honda. I have a driveway that's over a tenth of a mile long on a steep slope, it usually takes four or five passes to clear just the drive part. At the bottom, the drive is around thirty feet wide, and fills up fast with packed snow thrown into it by state highway trucks. I used to plow with a full sized tractor, but I quickly determined a snow blower was the most efficient, it really takes a lot out of a machine so here's hoping the Honda will hold up.


 
if you're going to spend that much money on a high end blower, why not just get a tractor/plow setup, and plow ? the added benefit is you get to sit down and steer.


----------



## Skeet Shooter

I would disagree. The Tractors with blowers can only handle so much and nothing seems to throw snow like these Honda's (Yes the Yamaha's too). EOD is also a problem for machines that just can't handle that kind of packed dense snow... I'm looking forward to clearing snow with my 928 Tracked Honda this year!


----------



## KpaxFAQ

No thanks to a tractor or a plow, maybe if I lived in the woods with a 500ft driveway sure...


----------



## Seat7A

Just took delivery of an HS928 WA at my home in foothills of the Rockies west of Denver. Of course, it's been dry and sunny since it was delivered 2 weeks ago but looking forward to the inaugural clearing of my 200 ft. driveway (which is also 6,000 ft. above sea level) sometime soon. Replaced a single stage Toro that was wholly inadequate but left for free by the previous owners. Grew tired of mixing gas and oil only to move the same snow 3 times before the driveway was clear. Have a 10 yr old Honda lawn mower still going strong so let's hope this machine delivers the same value. Just found this forum. The Internet is great!


----------



## Normex

Seat7A said:


> Just took delivery of an HS928 WA at my home in foothills of the Rockies west of Denver. Of course, it's been dry and sunny since it was delivered 2 weeks ago but looking forward to the inaugural clearing of my 200 ft. driveway (which is also 6,000 ft. above sea level) sometime soon. . Just found this forum. The Internet is great!


Welcome to the forum Seat, you got yourself a great machine just a thought though did you have your carb tuned for your elevation?
Feel free anytime you need info.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Skeet Shooter said:


> I would disagree. The Tractors with blowers can only handle so much and nothing seems to throw snow like these Honda's (Yes the Yamaha's too). EOD is also a problem for machines that just can't handle that kind of packed dense snow... I'm looking forward to clearing snow with my 928 Tracked Honda this year!


My rider has a single stage 40" and sure doesn't throw snow as far as my walk behind but I don't care. I'm not trying to impress anyone I just want to get back in the house sooner as it's three 100 yard passes and I'm done. I go right through the EOD without any more problem then the walk behind and if I get on ice I don't have to worry about falling on a knee or twisting a wrist. A rider doesn't make sense for everyone but they are very handy if you have a large and or long area to clear.


----------



## RoyP

The starter would be helpful if I were 60 years old or older.[/QUOTE]


That's so funny, do you not expect to live beyond 60 or ever have your wife start this engine. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## RoyP

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> if you're going to spend that much money on a high end blower, why not just get a tractor/plow setup, and plow ? the added benefit is you get to sit down and steer.


Just looking back at Buffalo NY 5.5' of snow......what good did a plow do there......they needed to blow the snow..........not plow it.


----------



## RoyP

Seat7A said:


> Just took delivery of an HS928 WA at my home in foothills of the Rockies west of Denver. Of course, it's been dry and sunny since it was delivered 2 weeks ago but looking forward to the inaugural clearing of my 200 ft. driveway (which is also 6,000 ft. above sea level) sometime soon. Replaced a single stage Toro that was wholly inadequate but left for free by the previous owners. Grew tired of mixing gas and oil only to move the same snow 3 times before the driveway was clear. Have a 10 yr old Honda lawn mower still going strong so let's hope this machine delivers the same value. Just found this forum. The Internet is great!


Sure that your going to be happy with your 928......way to go


----------



## RoyP

Kiss4aFrog said:


> My rider has a single stage 40" and sure doesn't throw snow as far as my walk behind but I don't care. I'm not trying to impress anyone I just want to get back in the house sooner as it's three 100 yard passes and I'm done. I go right through the EOD without any more problem then the walk behind and if I get on ice I don't have to worry about falling on a knee or twisting a wrist. A rider doesn't make sense for everyone but they are very handy if you have a large and or long area to clear.



Give up a picture of your ride


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's an old John Deere 185, Kawasaki engine with hydro. I bought it to put the blower on it so I didnt' have to change over the mower and blower each season. I have 160 that I use for mowing and this former "puller" to snow blow with.

This is how I got it except I swapped the pink body deck for a green spare I had and took of the smaller matching purple front wheels for regular size yellow ones.
Flushed the trans, new belts, a couple bearings and it's still going. Still have a little more work to do to get rid of the last of the pink and the purple rear rims.
The craftsman was a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## RoyP

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's an old John Deere 185, Kawasaki engine with hydro. I bought it to put the blower on it so I didnt' have to change over the mower and blower each season. I have 160 that I use for mowing and this former "puller" to snow blow with.
> 
> This is how I got it except I swapped the pink body deck for a green spare I had and took of the smaller matching purple front wheels for regular size yellow ones.
> Flushed the trans, new belts, a couple bearings and it's still going. Still have a little more work to do to get rid of the last of the pink and the purple rear rims.
> The craftsman was a deal I couldn't pass up.


I like the idea of sitting behind the blower.....got me thinking.....


----------



## Seat7A

Normex said:


> Welcome to the forum Seat, you got yourself a great machine just a thought though did you have your carb tuned for your elevation?
> Feel free anytime you need info.


You bet. The dealer, Broadway Total Power, adjusted the carb for altitude. Their delivery man forgot to include the manual when he dropped off the machine and the control cable for the chute angle was disconnected. I called the dealer and one of their techs DROVE 20 miles to my house to deliver the manual and fix the cable -- on Thanksgiving eve. Great customer service.


----------



## Normex

RoyP said:


> I like the idea of sitting behind the blower.....got me thinking.....


 Roy you better check my outfit tomorrow if it snows enough as I have Multiple sclerosis and can't walk more than 600 or 700 ft.


----------



## RoyP

Can't wait !!!!!!


----------



## snowbird1

Can you or anyone else with a Honda hs928was offer some input on manuverablity. This is a big focus of mine with the Honda and I am looking for input from anyone who owns one. I have read CU's negative comments about the Honda's manuverability. Also, I saw one at a dealer recently and it seemed rather stiff on the showroom floor. My hope is that this is not how it is when in use but I have no way of knowing. Any / all input is welcome! I own may Honda products (2 lawn mowers, 1 lawn tractor, 2 cars) and I swear by them so when it comes time to replace my current snowblower I would like to give the Honda great consideration.


----------



## Pathfinder13

[email protected] said:


> Ths HS928WA is a wheel model....the "W" means wheel.
> 
> The most current version includes a light, individual throttle and choke controls, taller handlebars, improved GX engine, improved skid shoes, single-part wheel, improved low pressure tires and a standard anti-icing kit


Droool. I really like that machine, and the tracked version as well. Either one will not dissapoint in performance, great engine ! 

If we could only get a decent storm now !!


----------



## RoyP

EarthWindandFire said:


> Roadbum, I just bought the same unit as you. I saw no need for the tracks or the starter. My Honda starts on the first pull without using the choke and throttle set on idle. The Honda HS928WA is the best value among the available Honda's. The extra 400 dollars for the tracks and plug-in starter are a waste for the average user. The starter would be helpful if I were 60 years old or older.


I'm sorry....I'm 68 and don't need the electric start either....great engine. May sit for days before I need it...just pull the cord once and it's running.


----------



## Freezn

snowbird1 said:


> Can you or anyone else with a Honda hs928was offer some input on manuverablity. This is a big focus of mine with the Honda and I am looking for input from anyone who owns one. I have read CU's negative comments about the Honda's manuverability. Also, I saw one at a dealer recently and it seemed rather stiff on the showroom floor. My hope is that this is not how it is when in use but I have no way of knowing. Any / all input is welcome! I own may Honda products (2 lawn mowers, 1 lawn tractor, 2 cars) and I swear by them so when it comes time to replace my current snowblower I would like to give the Honda great consideration.


I have the HS928WAS and maneuverability is a non-issue. Just lift the front end slightly when making turns and the machine will almost glide into the turn on it's own. Great machine. Pull the trigger. No regrets.


----------



## wdb

snowbird1 said:


> Can you or anyone else with a Honda hs928was offer some input on manuverablity. This is a big focus of mine with the Honda and I am looking for input from anyone who owns one. I have read CU's negative comments about the Honda's manuverability. Also, I saw one at a dealer recently and it seemed rather stiff on the showroom floor. My hope is that this is not how it is when in use but I have no way of knowing. Any / all input is welcome! I own may Honda products (2 lawn mowers, 1 lawn tractor, 2 cars) and I swear by them so when it comes time to replace my current snowblower I would like to give the Honda great consideration.


Maybe it's just me but I think too much is made of "easy turn" features. To my mind they add a lot of mechanical complexity with questionable functional payback. Modern wheeled blowers should all handle pretty easily. 

Get the Honda (I did) (tracked model). It will last you a long time and hold its value too.


----------



## FairfieldCT

JRHAWK9 said:


> Congrats! I've heard Honda builts decent blowers and we all know they build a heck of an engine!
> When I was trying to decide between the friction plate Pro 32 and hydrostatic Pro 32 nobody could answer my question of whether or not the hydrostatic required more power to operate. I knew the friction plate design was a tried and true design and seemed to be a pretty efficient way of powering the wheels. I just didn't know if hydrostatic was as efficient. I preferred to have most of the available power go to throwing the snow and not to powering the wheels. Plus, not knowing what pressures the hydro runs at I didn't know if I would ever run into a situation where the level of traction/power needed exceeded that of which the hydro was capable of providing. I ended up deciding on the friction plate model.


The hydro drive, whether Honda or Ariens are VERY strong drives. You can not stop the unit, and they never get wet like the friction drives do and start to slip half way through the job. 

If im not careful my honda will pin me up against the garage while backing up.


----------



## SnowG

FairfieldCT said:


> The hydro drive, whether Honda or Ariens are VERY strong drives. You can not stop the unit, and they never get wet like the friction drives do and start to slip half way through the job.
> 
> If im not careful my honda will pin me up against the garage while backing up.


I'll second that! When powering through EOD (with my HS928TAS) it's almost as if I could push the whole mound without using the auger.  I'm exaggerating a bit but the limit is traction not power, and the tracks provide a LOT of traction. With my prior machine (a wheeled Noma 27") I used to have to pull up on the bars and push on the machine to resist climbing plowed EOD mounds. No more -- with the tracked Honda I simply slow it down and it eats right through like cake, without climbing. Not much effort on my part.


----------



## wdb

wdb said:


> Maybe it's just me but I think too much is made of "easy turn" features. To my mind they add a lot of mechanical complexity with questionable functional payback. Modern wheeled blowers should all handle pretty easily.


Quoting myself, I know, bad form. But I helped my neighbor learn to use her snowblower a week or so ago and my mind has been changed regarding "easy turn" features. Her machine is a White, a tracked model; it has little levers under the handles that, when squeezed, remove power to the track on that side. The thing turns on a dime and handles very easily, so well in fact that the woman - who is petite - handles the machine just fine all by herself. In comparison my Honda tracker model takes a bit of muscle to turn; not a lot, and not a problem for me, but nowhere near as effortless, nor as tight a turn, as my neighbor's machine. 

I don't think I'd trade hydrostatic drive for it, but it is definitely cool.


----------

